# texans invade steamboat...



## rhm (May 16, 2006)

...sidewalks.

i think the driver is picking their nose in the second picture.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

That's classic, 'It looked like a road officer?'


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

I think I saw that guy driving down the core trail the other day.

That's some funny shit.


----------



## Canada (Oct 24, 2006)

*Suggestion*

Local calandar with this and other "town guest" photo's. That is some funny stuff. 

Does the plate have ICNT55 on it?

Thanks for making me laugh today!


----------



## PROBULLJCC (May 27, 2005)

What the hell, it's a rental.


----------



## rory (Jan 27, 2008)

That is freakin awesome... I don't even know how someone could mistake that for a road; I would have LOVED to see all the confused people walking down from the parking lot. Did you offer to push him out???  Its not exactly an offroad car... i bet it could be done, lol.


----------



## skibuminwyo (Nov 8, 2005)

Wow. Gaperific.


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

thats awesome. Thanks


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*Texans*

Hey darlin, look its a locals short-cut....


----------



## BUSTERonBUFFALO (Jul 5, 2006)

*What's really funny is.*

That same Texan is acting like "recognized skiing authority figure" back in Waco.


----------

